# One "Iffy" lymph node on ultrasound--- what to do ?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi. About two months ago I had my thyroid removed for pap ca. Soon will have rai. An ultrasound shows an 8 mm node on the right side whereas all the other nodes on both sides are 6 mm. My doc recommended that he stick a needle in it and watch by ultrasound and suck out cells. OMG ! It's near my big artery and vein. Got two other opinions and they said just go through rai. So I went back to my doc and he said I could wait to see if it lights up with rai and suck it out then. Or I could just see what rai does to the node over time. I went to a neck surgeon and he said he wouldn't remove any node unless it is over 1 centimeter. By ultrasound it hasn't changed in seven weeks. I hear nodes grow very slowly with this cancer and the rai could kill the cancer if it is in the node.

Any of you been faced with this decision ? How does one decide ?


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

What you write is alarming. I thought complete removal of the thyroid would remove any associated problems. I don't have any recommendations for you for the decision.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Alarming ? Unexpected ? No. Pap ca often spreads to nearby nodes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Want2FeelGood said:


> Hi. About two months ago I had my thyroid removed for pap ca. Soon will have rai. An ultrasound shows an 8 mm node on the right side whereas all the other nodes on both sides are 6 mm. My doc recommended that he stick a needle in it and watch by ultrasound and suck out cells. OMG ! It's near my big artery and vein. Got two other opinions and they said just go through rai. So I went back to my doc and he said I could wait to see if it lights up with rai and suck it out then. Or I could just see what rai does to the node over time. I went to a neck surgeon and he said he wouldn't remove any node unless it is over 1 centimeter. By ultrasound it hasn't changed in seven weeks. I hear nodes grow very slowly with this cancer and the rai could kill the cancer if it is in the node.
> 
> Any of you been faced with this decision ? How does one decide ?


Wow!!! Sometimes I think we have "too" many options in our lives! How to decide?

To be honest w/you, sucking out cells does not sound good to me. What if some cells disperse? This is called "seeding!" If it were me, I would do the RAI, have a uptake whenever doc thinks you should to see if it has all been zapped and so on. If not, more RAI. By getting RAIU uptake, you can be reassured that the cancer is G O N E.

Also, be sure you get regular mammograms. Some papillary patients are even getting MRI w/radioactive contrast material which is a very very good idea if one can afford it or insurance pays.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Andros and with the two other opinions you got...go through with the RAI. "Sucking it out" doesn't give me much confidence at all. How could they possibly get all of the cancerous cells? Makes no sense, IMHO.

Go for the RAI. I believe you will have much more confidence in the effectiveness and results (I know I would)!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Thirding" Andros's suggestion. RAI would seem like the most logical option. Please let us know how things turn out. Good luck!


----------

